# London: Victoria coffee shop?



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello!

Anyone know any good coffee shop within a minute or so of Victoria please?

Nearest I know of is Flat Cap on Strutton ground or Iris and June - so all advice welcome.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

I enjoy espressos fro.m iris and June most days - I love watching the.m make milky drinks with such care

I've had some fantastic espresso ( and some shots that were less successful ) from flat cap, but still choose Iris


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

+1 for Iris and June.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks but it's a bit too far - on a deadline! Anyone know anywhere nearer please?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Lodon's Best Coffee app is the answer.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Iris and June and Flat Cap are the only two nearby on the app though.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks. I have the book but always leave it at home! Will see if that app is android friendly. Cheers.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

jonc said:


> Thanks. I have the book but always leave it at home! Will see if that app is android friendly. Cheers.


it is but as stated above "Iris and June and Flat Cap are the only two nearby on the app though."


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah cool. Got that. Just meant I'll look at the app for future trips.

Thanks to all!


----------

